# My FF and her newborn



## bboyd1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Rosie my FF and her newborn doling. Baby girl is 50% nigi dwarf,25% alpine and 25% Saanen. And looks just like her daddy. (Both parents are half dwarf and mom is half alpine dad is half Saanen) sweet thing
Edit: My family decided on a name for her, I wanted Genesis since she was the first baby born here, a wonderful beginning of things. However, I was outvoted and her name is Totes. As in totes my goats. LOL. My 2yr old calls her Totie (pronounced toe-tee)


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, she's so cute! I love how the mom is black and the kid is white...they're opposites


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Aw so sweet  opposites


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soo cute! congrats!

I have a song that comes to mind when I see them.....
"Ebony and ivory live together in perfect harmony....."


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

very cute! congratulations


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Such a striking difference, love it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Adorable!! Congrats


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cute little white baby!


----------

